# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  الفيلم الهندي EK Ajnabee لامتاب باتشان مشاهدة مباشرة دون تحميل

## Sad Story

الفيلم الهندي EK Ajnabee لامتاب باتشان مترجم مشاهدة مباشرة دون تحميل

ينصح للخطوط الضعيفة بالضغط على انتظار بعد التشغيل لبضع دقائق ومن ثم الضغط على تشغيل لكي تشاهد الفيلم دون تقطيع مشاهدة ممتعة اتمناها لكم 

صور الفيلم 





رابط الفيلم في المرفقات

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور يا محمد
يسلم ايديك

----------


## Sad Story

الله يسلمك يا زهره حياكِ الله

----------

